# New Toy



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just picked up this sweet #1 for a song... it's been sitting in a safe in Arkansas
Collecting dust. I literally had to wipe the dust off of the forend. That's my Vortex 4-12X40 sitting on it. It is a 200th year of freedom model 1B.
I just love the classic action, and just look at the wood grain. I may look for a bit higher magnification scope once I rebuild my slush fund. It's taken quite a hit recently. Lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in weapon fella. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Good set up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice, congrats. Why would you want a higher power scope? curious.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Dave. 
Long range prairie dogs..... I would stay just a notch higher either 4-16 or 4.5 to 16. I'll still be low enough for incoming coyotes but have a tad bit more magnification for when I get older. I'm trying to plan ahead.
I will admit that the Burris scope is clear as a bell. I haven't had a chance to get it out in low light conditions I'm impressed with their quality glass.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* NICE BUDDY-------LOOKS LIKE YOU AND I HAVE A MATCHING PAIR ALMOST. The wood even looks alike--mine is a 22.250 with a 26'' Barrel---hope we can shoot dem PD SOMETIME TOGATHER EH!!* :biggrin:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't see any mention of caliber but assuming .22-250? Should be up to the operator's potential without worry about OAL - one of the best features of a single-shot.

Looks like a good grab! Patience has its rewards.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes it is a 22-250. I'm a bit surprised that the 06 and now this one have come up for sale this quickly. I wish I had purchased them years ago.

Skip, I'm gonna keep one of the spare rooms open for you.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Hey Buddy ours are a matched pair----pic's of mine---------scope 6-18x44 Vortex V-bright reticle--------------------svb*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey now--- that's a good look'in shooter too Skip.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

some sweet guns , let me know when your ready to part with em.lol


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

couple of nice looking shooting irons..


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you, for my part anyway.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Wood stock ?? Nobody wants a wood stock on a gun any more !! Get with the times !! lots nicer with a hollow sounding plastic one .. :roflmao: .LOL .. Jokin guys , beauty pieces of workmanship , glad you got em , have fun . :thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had several of the plastic ones, but am now down to just a couple. One of them I will never complain about as it's a tack driver, the others.....mehh....
I took two of the #1's out for a bit of exercise today, I need to adjust the load a bit on the 06 as the group was
1 3/4" at 100yds certainly good enough for elk and deer at that range but i know it will do better with some tweeking. I started off at book length, but being a single shot I don't have magazine restrictions. I'll increase the OAL a bit at a time and hopefully close it up a good bit. I've been a slacker lately on developing loads for the other 06's I have too. I guess I wanted to wait for the really hot temps....

The 22-250 did almost better than I could have hoped for with a starting load, I took a picture of its final group after I dialed the scope up at 50yds then 100 and finally a group at 200. The wind kicked up a bit as I was shooting at 100 and stayed steady for the rest of the day out so I'll bump it right a bit next time I'll still tweek the load a bit to get it as good as I can then I'll be set for prairiedogs and coyotes.








that's .687 or 11/16" for you non decimalized peoples

33grs of IMR4895 2.350OAL just in case some dummy laid the ruler over the details


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good shootin Don , those certainly are pretty guns . Id be afraid to take one out and scratch it , I tend to be a little rough on stuff .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I look at it this way Cam, they are tools. I try hard not to scratch stuff up but it happens. I don't plan on selling them. and will likely give them to my Daughter (the one who hunts) and her kids. If they choose to sell them then they will get what they get for them. I won't know if they do or not. I have wanted #1's for about thirty years. My hunting buddy had one and I would drool every time I saw it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good shooting Don, I always liked the 165 gr spbt in the 300 ruger and 06, took many moose and elk with them.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice and nice... guys! Who doesn't love the Ruger No.1


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Good shooting Don, I always liked the 165 gr spbt in the 300 ruger and 06, took many moose and elk with them.


That is my bullet weight of choice too. I have a bunch of 180 gr bullets that were given to me some old Rem. core lokt soft points and some silvertips. I gave away a bunch of 300 mag ammo with 165gr bullets, I've used both on elk. One of these years I'd like to hunt moose


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad you got a chance to give them a shot.

Looks like tweaking the OAL should be enough to finish experimentation. A great feature of the single shots is being able to set loads at a length that produces the best results - a most critical component of custom loads the average shooter never experiences because either he doesn't handload or has some restricting magazine to contend with.

I'd feel real good about those results, that's for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was pleasantly surprised at the outcome. It's always a guessing game to start. This time I had a little previous experience. I also own a savage axis in 22-250 and have done some experimentation with it. Not to mention I have a good bit of IMR4895.


----------

